
Digg This: Deal or No Deal? - terpua
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/dec2007/tc20071226_842566.htm?campaign_id=rss_tech
======
rms
>In 2008, Digg plans to unveil a "story suggest" feature that recommends
articles and other content from Digg's vast user-submission pool based on the
kinds of stories an individual user has read, rated, or shared. "We have to
throw that out there in order to deal with the mass amount of information on
Digg," says Adelson, adding that with such personalization, "your profile page
will be much more interesting to you on the first view."

I hope this encourages Reddit to fix their own recommended page.

------
ereldon
I'm sticking by the source who told me about Digg bringing in the bank to help
them sell. Even if that's not how Digg wants to spin their strategy to
Business Week.

